# Moved to the 80G



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

There will be coral rearrangements and light changes. Have a look please







*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

looks like the start of a nice arrangement.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> looks like the start of a nice arrangement.


I an runnig to tell the wife. It is her baby now. She even stopped to count money 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Great work Sig and Sig's better half. 

have you thought about mounting that sun coral upside down in the cave entrance?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice upgrade 

Looks like you're off to a very good start with the 80g.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Its looking pretty awesome already!!!
The only thing that takes away from its beauty right now is all that equipment...but eventually it will get cover in coralline algae or other algae and it will blend in better with the rest of the tank...maybe you can glue some of the GSP over that big powerhead


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

sig said:


> I an runnig to tell the wife. It is her baby now. She even stopped to count money


Congratulations! (We're still working on that a bit here...)

Looks good in there! Keep up the good work! What kind of lighting do you have now?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Sun corals are a lot of work, but boy are they lovely to have <3 I wish my husband woujld love mine like I do. Mind you he tells me if the sun coral is hungry.


----------



## ///PY_M3 (Dec 15, 2010)

That's a very nice tank!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you very much guys. Special thanks to the "conix67" who spent time for answering questions about lights. I got better bulbs yesterday from SUM and for my luck Chris was there and helped a lot with this stuff. Sun coral is very difficult to put on the flat surface, since it attached to the rock with the edges. Lucks like green anemone found her place in the tank  It moved just ones and now stays there for the 3rd day. Wife just should finish the business with the tube anemone and bury it in the sand somehow. 
Here is the image with new bulbs


*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> Congratulations! (We're still working on that a bit here...)
> 
> Looks good in there! Keep up the good work! What kind of lighting do you have now?


The fixtures are 2 Hagen Glo. I could get better one for $400 that I spent on these fixtures, but I already had one and just decided to get second one.
Bulbs:
1 - Daylight - New generation 14K
2- 1 super blue
3- 1 pure actinic
4- 1 fiji purple

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> Great work Sig and Sig's better half.
> 
> have you thought about mounting that sun co*ral upside down in the cave entrance?*[/QUOTe
> 
> ...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes precisely. Most peoples sun corals stay closed when the lights are on, so why not leave room for more photosynthetic corals by moving it somewhere it should thrive and other corals would not. While you can "train" your sun corals to feed and have polyp extension throughout the day, this takes many many months or years of daytime food offering. Chances that it opens more during the day are increased when it is out of direct lighting.

They are a beautiful coral, and I have several underwater photography books that depict them, all are shown on the bottom side of rock and clinging to the bottom of reef building corals.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

This one will go on sale today. I* must* do research before buying.
The problem with coralls that there are to many. I went to the store with particular corals in mind and got them, but this one attracted my eye and I asked the guy - if this one easy to care. Seller does not care and for him more important to sale. As result, i was explained that this is easy to care, whithout future explanaitions. I got it, but since now on, I am not buying anything that I do not know.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

sig said:


> This one will go on sale today. I* must* do research before buying.
> The problem with coralls that there are to many. I went to the store with particular corals in mind and got them, but this one attracted my eye and I asked the guy - if this one easy to care. Seller does not care and for him more important to sale. As result, i was explained that this is easy to care, whithout future explanaitions. I got it, but since now on, I am not buying anything that I do not know.


Sun corals are really really easy to care for. You need only know one important thing: feed them plenty. The difficulty in having them is not keeping them alive or growing, it is keeping the tanks conditions healthy after having to feed them as if they were a school of hungry fish. Mostly in small tanks is it most troublesome, but in a large tank as yours with regular waterchanges should be managable.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Sig,

lets see an update with some of your new corals =)

Good to see you today, and I'm pleased you are happy with the new bulb arrangement


----------

